# ho dovuto andare vs sono dovuto andare - ausiliari verbi modali



## dalila

Salve gente!
Sempre piú spesso sento espressioni come "ho dovuto andare" oppure "ha dovuto venire" e via dicendo. 
In pratica, sempre pú frequentemente l'ausiliare dei verbi modali seguiti dall'infinito non è più quello richiesto dal verbo che segue, ma direttamente l'ausiliare del modale.
Purtroppo ogni volta che sento espressioni simili mi si drizzano i capelli. Lo percepisco come un errore evidente, non posso farci nulla, forse perché a me viene naurale dire "sono dovuto andare", senza rifletterci piú di tanto e per questo sentire la stessa espressione con "avere" mi sembra una stonatura. 
Mi sembra che molte grammatiche riportino che accordare l'ausiliare al modale e non al verbo è oramai abbastanza tollerato.
Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate voi. Pensate che sia corretto (o elegante) dire "ha dovuto venire"?
Voi cosa dite: "è dovuto andare dal medico" oppure "ha dovuto andare dal medico"?


----------



## Carthusian cat

La penso esattamente come te.
L'uso dell'ausiliare _avere_ in questi casi non lo reputo neanche lontanamente tollerabile.


----------



## gabrigabri

dalila said:


> Salve gente!
> Sempre piú spesso sento espressioni come "ho dovuto andare" oppure "ha dovuto venire" e via dicendo.
> In pratica, sempre pú frequentemente l'ausiliare dei verbi modali seguiti dall'infinito non è più quello richiesto dal verbo che segue, ma direttamente l'ausiliare del modale.
> Purtroppo ogni volta che sento espressioni simili mi si drizzano i capelli. Lo percepisco come un errore evidente, non posso farci nulla, forse perché a me viene naurale dire "sono dovuto andare", senza rifletterci piú di tanto e per questo sentire la stessa espressione con "avere" mi sembra una stonatura.
> Mi sembra che molte grammatiche riportino che accordare l'ausiliare al modale e non al verbo è oramai abbastanza tollerato.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate voi. Pensate che sia corretto (o elegante) dire "ha dovuto venire"?
> Voi cosa dite: "è dovuto andare dal medico" oppure "ha dovuto andare dal medico"?




Mamma mia! Stavo per fare la stessa domanda dopo aver letto su un sito "ho dovuto partire"!
Anche a me non piace, ma a quanto pare è consentito!


----------



## tie-break

Mi si drizzano i capelli anche a me! 
Grazie a Dio non ho ancora sentito nessuno esprimersi cosi', ma se dici che sono espressioni sempre piu' ricorrenti bisognera' pian piano farci l'abitudine.


----------



## Carthusian cat

No, mi dispiace, io non VOGLIO farci l'abitudine. 
D'accordo che l'uso fa la regola, ma è anche vero che il permissivismo (linguistico, in questo caso) rende lecita l'ignoranza. Di questo passo bisognerà allora rassegnarsi all'interscambiabilità di congiuntivo e condizionale, cosicché alla fine parleremo tutti come Gattuso?


----------



## dalila

Carthusian cat said:


> No, mi dispiace, io non VOGLIO farci l'abitudine.
> D'accordo che l'uso fa la regola, ma è anche vero che il permissivismo (linguistico, in questo caso) rende lecita l'ignoranza. Di questo passo bisognerà allora rassegnarsi all'interscambiabilità di congiuntivo e condizionale, cosicché alla fine parleremo tutti come Gattuso?


Oh no, per favore!

Comunque mi fa piacere che c'è qualcuno che la pensa come me...  
Ma dove sono allora i sostenitori del "ho dovuto andare"?
Seriamente, all'inizio sentivo queste espressioni nei film tradotti e pensavo quindi che fossero errori fatti in traduzione, ma poi ho iniziato a sentirle anche in film o fiction (ora non ricordo quali, scusate) italiani! E se gabrigabri dice di aver addirittura letto "ho dovuto partire" allora si tratta di una vera e propria minaccia alla bellezza della lingua italiana...


----------



## claudine2006

Come saprete, con dovere si può usare l'ausiliare avere, anche se il verbo principale di solito si costruisce con l'ausiliare essere. Naturalmente, anch'io preferisco "sono dovuto andare", ma è meglio chiarire, soprattutto per gli stranieri che "ho dovuto andare" è grammaticalmente ineccepibile. Si usa una forma o l'altra in base a ciò che si vuole mettere in risalto (l'idea del dovere o l'azione in sé).


----------



## TimeHP

Conosco la regola, ma ormai vedo che nessuno la segue. 

Solitamente difendo le regole, ma questa volta non me la sento.

Qui la regola ha poco significato dal punto di vista grammaticale e il buon senso comune la sta modificando: 
quando usiamo _ho dovuto, ho voluto, ho potuto, _stiamo utilizzando il passato prossimo di verbi che richiedono l'ausiliare avere.

Cosa c'entra il legame dell'ausiliare col verbo retto dai servili? 
Quel verbo è all'infinito, no?

Ora non fustigatemi, per favore...


----------



## Einstein

"Si usa una forma o l'altra in base a ciò che si vuole mettere in risalto (l'idea del dovere o l'azione in sé)".

Grazie, Claudine, è così che l'ho sempre capito!


----------



## griffy

Sì. E' vero. Ma suona comunque una schifezza "ho dovuto andare". Se poi si vuole proprio sottolineare il "dovere" si può sempre dire: "Sono andato/partito. Ho dovuto (farlo)"! ...questione di un secondo e un milligrammo di fiato in più. Per una lingua bella come quella italiana vale la pena, direi... no?


----------



## jazyk

Anch'io trovo più elegante _sono dovuto andare_, però date un'occhiata alla grammatica del Fornaciari.


----------



## gabrigabri

jazyk said:


> Anch'io trovo più elegante _sono dovuto andare_, però date un'occhiata alla grammatica del Fornaciari.



Ho guardato, ma non si capisce una parola!  

La regola che abbiamo data  su _volere_, _potere_, _dovere _con infiniti intransitivi non è per altro così costante, che non se ne possa uscire quando giovi mettere in ispecial rilievo la forza di essi verbi. – Avrebbe _poi voluto_ essere _altrove_. Berni. – _Se Pietro pienissimamente non avesse voluto, non_ avrebbe _potuto_ morire _per Cristo_. S. Gregorio. – _Essa_ ha _dovuto_ partir _di nascosto dal suo paese_. Manzoni.

L'italiano di Alessandro Manzoni e Di S.Gregorio non rispecchia proprio quello dei nostri giorni!


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Usando la modalità "search" ho trovato questo post "vecchio" post con due link molto interessanti.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=547917&postcount=5


----------



## jazyk

> L'italiano di Alessandro Manzoni e Di S.Gregorio non rispecchia proprio quello dei nostri giorni!


Qualcosa di più moderno allora:


> Se però l'infinito retto da questi verbi è un *intransitivo*, come ausiliare si può usare anche _avere (ha dovuto uscire_)


http://www.garzantilinguistica.it/dubbi_ita.html

Ho accorciato la citazione. Vale la pena leggere tutto il frammento.


----------



## daniele712

Giannaclaudia said:


> Usando la modalità "search" ho trovato questo post "vecchio" post con due link molto interessanti.
> 
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=547917&postcount=5


Link molto interessanti (i due link a cui rimanda il primo)
Ma trovo che non siano in contrasto tra loro, sono in contrasto con il link di jazik sul garzanti(se non si è registrati non si vede jazik) dove dice 
che in caso di pronome atono(mi ti ci si vi ) unito al verbo si può usare 'essere' o 'avere' mentre(secondo il Garzanti) per l'Accademia della Crusca si _deve_ usare 'avere'. Il primo dei due link in particolare è quello che più mi trova d'accordo : la cosa migliore(per evitare errori e per rispettare l'uso comune) è usare l'ausiliare del verbo rafforzato dal servile.
Quindi nel caso di andare : 'sono dovuto andare' e non 'ho dovuto andare'.

Ho l'impressione che queste regole siano troppo generiche e che non valgano allo stesso modo per tutti e tre i servili e per tutti i tempi.

Per esempio, avrei voluto andare mi sembra preferibile a sarei voluto andare,
son dovuto andarci sarebbe corretto solo secondo il Garzanti, ma lo trovo preferibile a ho dovuto andarci. Tuttavia nell' esempio userei solo il verbo avere se il servile fosse potere:
ho potuto andarci (son potuto è chiaramente un errore).

Visto che non se ne è parlato preferisco ricordare:
1- con i verbi servili se il verbo è anticipato da una pronome atono si usa 
obbligatoriamente il verbo essere - es.  :    ci son dovuto/potuto/voluto andare - ;

2- la forma passiva si rende semplicemente usando l'infinito passivo e il servile con il verbo avere: ho dovuto essere educato, ho voluto essere pagato.

Daniele


----------



## tuens

jazyk said:


> Anch'io trovo più elegante _sono dovuto andare_,
> 
> sono d'accordo; per di piu', e' quella forma che mi hanno sempre insegnato all'universita' negli Stati uniti e a Roma.


----------



## Machin3

Ritengo corretto l'uso di "avere" solo con un congiuntivo o condizionale:

Ho dovuto andare. 
Avrei dovuto andare. 
Se avessi dovuto andare... 

Ciao!
Paolo


----------



## claudine2006

Machin3 said:


> Ritengo corretto l'uso di "avere" solo con un congiuntivo o condizionale:
> 
> Ho dovuto andare.
> Avrei dovuto andare.
> Se avessi dovuto andare...
> 
> Ciao!
> Paolo


Non credo che la prima frase sia errata, semplicemente non suona bene.


----------



## Machin3

Ok, mi correggo...
Ho chiesto delucidazioni ad un'insegnante di italiano, e mi ha detto che di regola il *servile* segue l'ausiliare del verbo.
Quindi, poichè _andare_ ha ausiliare _essere_, il servile dovere prende l'ausiliare essere.

Quindi solo le forme in essere sono corrette.

Ciao
Paolo


----------



## claudine2006

Machin3 said:


> Ok, mi correggo...
> Ho chiesto delucidazioni ad un'insegnante di italiano, e mi ha detto che di regola il *servile* segue l'ausiliare del verbo.
> Quindi, poichè _andare_ ha ausiliare _essere_, il servile dovere prende l'ausiliare essere.
> 
> Quindi solo le forme in essere sono corrette.
> 
> Ciao
> Paolo


Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo. Si possono usare entrambe le forme, con l'ausiliare essere o avere. Il servile dovere regge l'ausiliare avere, il verbo andare regge l'ausiliare essere. Dipende dal contesto e da quale verbo vuoi mettere in risalto: l'idea del dovere o l'azione del verbo principale.


----------



## daniele712

Machin3 said:


> Ok, mi correggo...
> Ho chiesto delucidazioni ad un'insegnante di italiano, e mi ha detto che di regola il *servile* segue l'ausiliare del verbo.
> Quindi, poichè _andare_ ha ausiliare _essere_, il servile dovere prende l'ausiliare essere.
> 
> Quindi solo le forme in essere sono corrette.
> 
> Ciao
> Paolo


Non è del tutto esatto.
Se il servile è seguito da un verbo intransitivo si può usare avere.
Se questo verbo è accompagnato da un pronome atono è meglio(secondo quasi tutti anzi è obbligatorio) usare avere - es:  ho potuto andarci - .


----------



## Dafne79

Se si sceglie l'ausiliare del verbo retto dal servile, non si sbaglia mai: es. "Ha dovuto mangiare" (come "ha mangiato"); "è dovuto partire" (come "è partito").


Quindi: "E' dovuto partire/andare/correre...!"

Saluti a tutti!


----------



## europefranc

Ciao a tutti,

Vi chiedo cortesememte di aiutarmi in una rinfrescata di memoria sugli ausiliari con participi passati per un test che mi costringe al rispolvero della grammatica :

Vissuto : richiede l'ausiliare avere, ma mi pare anche di aver sentito esempi con l'uso di essere. 

Dovuto + infinito : richiede l'ausiliare essere in quanto si tratta di un verbo servile che accompagna un infinito per regola, ma ormai si tende a usare essere e avere indifferentemente nell'uso attuale.

Visto : richiede l'ausiliare avere se transitivo, essere se riflessivo.

Mi chiedo anche se le spiegazioni che ho fornito possono bastare....

Vi ringrazio tantissimo.
europefranc


----------



## albaalbetti

Credo che ci sia ben poco da dire sulla questione: COMANDA sempre il verbo principale. Es. "Sono andato" quindi "Sono potuto/dovuto/voluto andare". L'importante è non farsi ingannare dal verbo modale ma dar finta che questo non ci sia.


----------



## paperino00

Ma è corretto dire "Ha dovuto andare"   ?


----------



## Azazel81

Che io sappia non è corretto. Si dice "sono dovuto andare" perché come spiega bene albaalbetti comanda il verbo principale della frase, che è "andare" e non il modale "dovere". Poiché l'ausiliare di "andare" è "essere", la frase diventa "sono dovuto andare".


----------



## Nicuzza22

Ciao a tutti!
Azazel81, sai che io sono una tua fan sfegatata, ma permettimi di dissentire... credo che sia poco usata, che suoni male, ma non credo sia scorretta, a questo proposito, posto un link dell'accademia della crusca in cui si dice che " cosiddetti verbi servili (in particolare i più comuni _dovere_, _potere_ e _volere_) usati da soli richiedono l’ausiliare _avere_, quando invece accompagnano l’infinito di un altro verbo possono assumerne l’ausiliare (_sono dovuto andare_): nell’uso attuale si osserva una certa diffusione di _avere_ in modo indifferenziato, quindi _sono dovuto andare _e anche _ho dovuto andare_."  http://www.accademiadellacrusca.it/faq/faq_risp.php?id=5060&ctg_id=93


----------



## Azazel81

Ricordavo di aver già visto quella pagina dell'accademia della crusca. 

Ricordavo che in alcuni casi è possibile avere entrambi gli ausiliari.

Però se riguardi bene il link che hai postato dice:

... "Del primo tipo è Fogarasi 1983: 198-200 che propone le seguenti liste, comunque utili, di verbi che richiedono come ausiliare
*essere*: _accorrere, andare, ..."_

"...*avere*: _aderire (a), aspirare (a), ballare, barcollare, bollire, brillare..."_

_"..._o *entrambi* (_avere_ per valore transitivo, _essere_ per intransitivo): _albergare, aumentare_ (es.: _ho aumentato le spese/sono aumentata di peso_), _avanzare, calare, campare, cessare, cominciare, crescere, crollare, cuocere, diminuire..."_

Il verbo andare mi pare risulti solo tra quelli con ausiliare "essere".

EDIT:

leggete bene cosa dice questo punto dell'accademia della crusca:

"2) i cosiddetti verbi servili (in particolare i più comuni _dovere_, _potere_ e _volere_) usati da soli richiedono l’ausiliare _avere_, quando invece accompagnano l’infinito di un altro verbo possono assumerne l’ausiliare (_sono dovuto andare_): nell’uso attuale si osserva una certa diffusione di _avere_ in modo indifferenziato, quindi _sono dovuto andare _e anche _ho dovuto andare_. Inoltre:
 - *si usa avere quando i servili sono seguiti dal verbo essere o da un infinito passivo* (_non ho potuto essere presente, non ha voluto essere rieletto_);
- *se l’ausiliare richiesto è essere, in presenza di un pronome atono che preceda l’ausiliare si mantiene essere* (_non ci sono voluti andare_), *con pronome che segua l’infinito è usato avere* (_non hanno potuto andarci_);"


----------



## Nicuzza22

Al tuo posto la stamperei e la terrei sul comodino!  La tua citazione riguarda il terzo gruppo di verbi (gli intransitivi), l'oggetto del thread sono i verbi servili, cioè il gruppo individuato da "2)". Andare vuole assolutamente il verbo essere, ma qui stiamo parlando di dovere, verbo servile che vuole l'ausiliare "avere" e che, quando seguito dall'infinito, può prendere l'ausiliare dell'infinito, indipendentemente da quale sia l'infinito... oggi ti vedo poco attento e tagliente....


----------



## Azazel81

In sostanza visto che qui non c'è il pronome "ci", dovremmo usare "essere", giusto? 

PS: in effetti sono poco attento oggi  so solo che "ho dovuto andare" mi fa proprio schifo...  suona proprio male...


----------



## Necsus

Ci sono svariate altre discussioni sull'argomento, queste sono alcune:

avrebbe / sarebbe potuto significare 
Ho/sono voluto andare 
hai dovuto essere.
appartenere (scelta dell'ausiliare)


----------



## nevevento

allora con il verbo riflessivo quale e' la regola?
Non ho potuto riposarmi o Non sono potuto riposarmi?  o tutte e due vanno bene ?


----------



## jazyk

Non ho potuto riposarmi oppure
Non mi sono potuto riposare.

Guarda la posizione del pronome e trai la conclusione tu stesso.


----------



## nevevento

*3) Se l'infinito ha con sé un pronome atono (mi, si, ti, ci, vi) bisogna usare "essere" se il pronome è prima dell'infinito (es. "non si è voluto alzare"), "avere" se il pronome è dopo l'infinito (es. "non ha voluto alzarsi").
4) Se il servile è seguito dal verbo "essere", l'ausiliare sarà sempre "avere": es. "ha dovuto essere forte", "ha voluto essere il primo". 
mettiamo che devo usare la forma impersonale, allora si dice 
si ha dovuto essere forte o si e' dovuto essere forte? 
devo seguire la regola 3 o la 4?*


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Non resisto a dire anch'io la mia.
Mi scandalizza non poco che ci si scandalizzi davanti all'uso di "avere" davanti al servile anche nel caso in cui segua un verbo retto da essere. C'è tutta una parte dell'Italia nella quale "sono dovuto partire" viene martellato nella testa degli studenti, che "sentono" la forma come un orrore—lo stesso orrore che provano molti di voi davanti a "ho potuto partire". Impariamo a relativizzare.

PS Immagino che gli stessi signori di cui sopra vadano in sollucchero per " Siamo potuti essere promossi".


----------



## laurentius87

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Non resisto a dire anch'io la mia.
> Mi scandalizza non poco che ci si scandalizzi davanti all'uso di "avere" davanti al servile anche nel caso in cui segua un verbo retto da essere. C'è tutta una parte dell'Italia nella quale "sono dovuto partire" viene martellato nella testa degli studenti, che "sentono" la forma come un orrore—lo stesso orrore che provano molti di voi davanti a "ho potuto partire". Impariamo a relativizzare.
> 
> PS Immagino che gli stessi signori di cui sopra vadano in sollucchero per " Siamo potuti essere promossi".



A quale parte dell'Italia ti riferisci?

In ogni caso, a logica e a orecchio, mi sembra decisamente più corretto _sono dovuto andare_ che _ho dovuto andare_


----------



## pantarhei

Anche io ho sempre sentito e detto _sono dovuto andare, _è capitato di leggere alcune volte in letteratura forme in cui l'ausiliare _avere _del servile _attraeva _l'ausiliare _essere _del verbo semantico. Ma se per alcuni parlanti italiani questa sia la forma naturale non l'ho mai saputo, anche perché non so a quali aree geografiche ci si sta riferendo (però a Cagliari come a Torino evinco che propendiamo per rinunciare all'ausiliare del servile)


----------



## nevevento

nevevento said:


> *3) Se l'infinito ha con sé un pronome atono (mi, si, ti, ci, vi) bisogna usare "essere" se il pronome è prima dell'infinito (es. "non si è voluto alzare"), "avere" se il pronome è dopo l'infinito (es. "non ha voluto alzarsi").*
> *4) Se il servile è seguito dal verbo "essere", l'ausiliare sarà sempre "avere": es. "ha dovuto essere forte", "ha voluto essere il primo". *
> *mettiamo che devo usare la forma impersonale, allora si dice *
> *si ha dovuto essere forte o si e' dovuto essere forte? *
> *devo seguire la regola 3 o la 4?*


 scusate, la mia domanda non e' ancora risposta.


----------



## Vadinho

dalila said:


> Salve gente!
> Sempre piú spesso sento espressioni come "ho dovuto andare" oppure "ha dovuto venire" e via dicendo.
> In pratica, sempre pú frequentemente l'ausiliare dei verbi modali seguiti dall'infinito non è più quello richiesto dal verbo che segue, ma direttamente l'ausiliare del modale.
> Purtroppo ogni volta che sento espressioni simili mi si drizzano i capelli. Lo percepisco come un errore evidente, non posso farci nulla, forse perché a me viene naurale dire "sono dovuto andare", senza rifletterci piú di tanto e per questo sentire la stessa espressione con "avere" mi sembra una stonatura.
> Mi sembra che molte grammatiche riportino che accordare l'ausiliare al modale e non al verbo è oramai abbastanza tollerato.
> Mi piacerebbe sapere cosa ne pensate voi. Pensate che sia corretto (o elegante) dire "ha dovuto venire"?
> Voi cosa dite: "è dovuto andare dal medico" oppure "ha dovuto andare dal medico"?


 
Appoggio in pieno quanto dici, anche se ormai la grammatica è diventata un optional.


----------



## jazyk

> *si ha dovuto essere forte o si e' dovuto essere forte? *


Si ha dovuto essere fort*i*.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Se il senso è "E' stato/Fu necessario essere forti" io direi:
"Si è dovuto esser forti/Si dovette esser forti/Dovemmo esser forti"


----------



## Necsus

nevevento said:


> *si ha dovuto essere forte o si e' dovuto essere forte? *





jazyk said:


> Si ha dovuto essere fort*i*.


Tutti i verbi preceduti dalla particella pronominale _si_ devono essere coniugati con l'ausiliare _essere_. Questa è la regola.


----------



## jazyk

Sì, hai regione, sarebbe _avere _se fosse: Lei ha dovuto essere forte.


----------



## Exceptions

daniele712 said:


> ... ho potuto andarci (son potuto è chiaramente un errore)....
> 
> Daniele



Scusa ma non sono s'accordo che "son potuto" sia errore, per me suona parecchio bene "ci son potuto andare".
(Esempio: È vero che sei stato a Parigi? Ci sono potuto andare finalmente, dopo aver messo in parte del denaro.)

Avrei bisogno di trovare la mia antica grammatica italiana, chissà che fine ha fatto. 
Secondo me la regola per la quale l'ausiliare si accorda con il verbo principale e non con il servile è la sola che io abbia studiato e conosciuto. Sono troppo categorica? Secondo me non è questione di sfumature.
Qualcuno ha la parola risolutiva del dibattito? 

Vorrei continuare ad esprimermi al meglio e non avrei problemi di sorta a cambiare rotta se i miei convincimenti dovessero rivelarsi errati.


----------



## Necsus

Ripropongo l'utile vademecum dell'Accademia della Crusca che ho già segnalato in alcune delle varie discussioni su ausiliari e servili: ECCOLO.


----------



## Dafne79

Mantieni lo stesso ausiliare del verbo all'infiinito e non sbagli mai.

SONO dovuto andare alla partita --> SONO andato alla partita

HO dovuto mangiare in fretta --> HO mangiato in fretta






Exceptions said:


> Scusa ma non sono s'accordo che "son potuto" sia errore, per me suona parecchio bene "ci son potuto andare".
> (Esempio: È vero che sei stato a Parigi? Ci sono potuto andare finalmente, dopo aver messo in parte del denaro.)
> 
> Avrei bisogno di trovare la mia antica grammatica italiana, chissà che fine ha fatto.
> Secondo me la regola per la quale l'ausiliare si accorda con il verbo principale e non con il servile è la sola che io abbia studiato e conosciuto. Sono troppo categorica? Secondo me non è questione di sfumature.
> Qualcuno ha la parola risolutiva del dibattito?
> 
> Vorrei continuare ad esprimermi al meglio e non avrei problemi di sorta a cambiare rotta se i miei convincimenti dovessero rivelarsi errati.


----------



## Exceptions

Necsus said:


> Ripropongo l'utile vademecum dell'Accademia della Crusca che ho già segnalato in alcune delle varie discussioni su ausiliari e servili: ECCOLO.



Grazie Necsus.
Ne farò tesoro.


----------



## Dafne79

claudine2006 said:


> Scusa, ma non sono d'accordo. Si possono usare entrambe le forme, con l'ausiliare essere o avere. Il servile dovere regge l'ausiliare avere, il verbo andare regge l'ausiliare essere. Dipende dal contesto e da quale verbo vuoi mettere in risalto: l'idea del dovere o l'azione del verbo principale.



L'uso di avere con verbi SERVILI seguiti da INTRANSITIVI che richiedono ESSERE non sara' sbagliato,  in determinate circostanze, ma come confermano molti madrelingua, risulta quantomeno DESUETO.

In ogni caso, cosiglio di mantenere sempre l'ausiliare del verbo all'inifinito. Non si sbaglia mai: semplice e chiaro!

SONO dovuto andare dal dottore.

HO dovuto mangiare tutta la minestra.


----------



## maxcrc

Dipende da cosa vuoi risaltare. In certi casi AVERE puo' risultare piu' consono.

Per esempio se chiedi "Davvero sei dovuto andare dal dottore ?"   "Si', davvero. Non potevo farne a meno, ho dovuto ! (sono dovuto andare)"

Nella risposta se sottointendi "andare" devi usare per forza AVERE , quindi anche la domanda se vuole mettere in risalto la necessita' di andare andrebbe posta come "Davvero hai dovuto andare dal dottore ?"  "Si' ,davvero. Ho (proprio) dovuto ! Non potevo farne a meno".


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Temo di no, max.
Se il verbo servile NON è seguito da infinito il problema dell'ausiliare non si pone e infatti "Sono dovuto!" non esiste.
GS
PS Il tuo italiano è ottimo. Magari inserirei "far(e)" tra "vuoi" e "risaltare".


----------



## Ali0

Ciao amici!
Anche io ho un problema con questo argomento: la scelta dell'ausiliare nei tempi composti *con la forma passiva ( o infinito passivo*). Nel mio libro di grammatica si dice che ci deve essere ''AVERE'' ma una mia amica italiana dice ''ESSERE'':
Non avrebbe potuto/sarebbe potuta? *essere messa* incinta se non lo avesse incontrato.
Mettere incinta è transitivo quindi AVERE sarebbe chiaro a me, ma perché ESSERE?
Capisco che questa costruzione viene usata pochissimo e ci sono altri modi per esprimerlo meglio ma tanto per sapere...
Gradirei molto le vostre raccomandazioni su dove andare a leggere qualcosa sugli ausiliari con la forma passiva. Grazie in anticipo!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ali0.
In assenza di maggiori dettagli, temo che la tua amica sia in errore:
«- si usa _avere_ quando i servili sono seguiti dal verbo _essere_ o da un infinito passivo (_non ho potuto essere presente, non ha voluto essere rieletto_)».

In questo vademecum della Crusca, che avevo già citato, ma il cui indirizzo è cambiato, puoi trovare quasi tutte le risposte: 'La scelta degli ausiliari'.


----------



## Ali0

Caro Necsus, grazie ! Sei stato tu di nuovo a risolvere i miei dubbi, grazie mille!


----------



## Ali0

Ciao di nuovo! Potrei chiedere allo stesso riguardo (come mi sembra) un'altra domanda? Il caso è: "*Avrebbe potuto voler andar *di sopra...." Qua abbiamo due servili plus infinito, secondo quale regola scegliamo l'ausiliare? Scusate, ma non ho trovato da nessun parte qualche regola che lo spiega...Grazie!


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Ali0.
La regola di massima è che se scegli l'ausiliare richiesto dal verbo all'infinito non sbagli mai, non  importa quanti servili ci sono in mezzo. Però se si tratta di un verbo intransitivo, come nel tuo caso, si può usare sia _essere _che _avere_. Trovi la 'regola' qui: 'Ausiliare con i verbi servili'.


----------



## Ali0

Si si, queste regole le ho già imparate bene . Volevo solo verificare che non ci fosse qualche altra regola al riguardo. Grazie di nuovo! Ora mi sembra di saper tutto


----------



## artemisiagentileschi

Domanda per chi sostiene l'uso del verbo ESSERE: 
tutti gli esempi letti sono al singolare maschile. Come diventerebbe il femminile o il plurale? 
Sono dovut*a* andare.    Siamo dovut*i* tornare.   E' così, giusto?


----------



## Necsus

Giusto. 
E benvenuta in WRF!


----------



## quasi.stellar

Ciao a tutti.
Se posso dare la mia ragione storica, eccola. Quando ero bambina il verbo avere con i servili era normale.
Poi a un certo punto si è cominciato a dire che non era elegante, pur non dicendo che era sbagliato. In effetti la forma col verbo essere sembrava più elegante.
Perciò si è cominciato a dire che con i verbi di moto ci voleva il verbo ausiliare essere. Da notare che il verbo principale è quello all'infinito, il verbo che lo accompagna è pur sempre un verbo servile e quello che accompagna entrambi è un verbo ausiliare. Sino a un certo momento i verbi servili avevano un loro proprio ausiliare (come sembrerebbe logico), poi le cose sono cambiate.

Perciò tutti hanno cominciato a correggersi, fermarsi un attimo prima del verbo e sostituire rapidamente avere con essere, dopo aver fatto un punto mentale sul verbo servito.

Ma la cosa non è così evidente. Io ero già grande al momento del cambiamento, dopo studi classici che non fanno dubitare dell'italiano che avevo imparato. Ma ancora devo correggermi e cambiare la forma prima di parlare. Questo significa che la forma col verbo avere si è sempre usata sino a un certo punto. Poi le cose sono cambiate. Certo, le lingue cambiano. E quindi non abbiamo che imparare e adattarci.


PS
E sì, Artemisia, il participio passato del verbo servile va concordato. 

Secondo PS
Credo che il cambiamento sia cominciato con una canzone di successo popolare dal titolo "Ancora una volta *ho rimasto*  solo". L'errore, macroscopico e voluto (non ricordo la ragione -esplicitamente detta- ma erano anni di rottura delle regole, comprese quelle grammaticali), non è passato inosservato, ha fatto più o meno inorridire tutti e ha spostato l'attenzione sulle forme di un verbo di moto. Di qui a allargare la regola anche in presenza del verbo servile il passaggio è stato facile.


Terzo PS
e chiedo scusa.
La ragione del presunto errore (mi è venuto in mente) era stata una scommessa tra due cantanti di successo. Uno dei due sosteneva che il suo successo era tale che persino una canzone con un errore marchiano di grammatica sarebbe stata accolta da un buon successo. Quindi aveva vinto. Resta il fatto che ora l'ausiliare è stabilizzato sul verbo servito, indipendentemente dal verbo servile.


----------

